# New Pics of our Boer Kids :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We've been in AZ for close to 2 weeks and just got back last night! It is SO good to be back but we sure enjoyed all that sunshine in AZ. It was 101 degrees on our first day there... now we are back home and it is in the 50's and POURING down rain!  Oh well, we have GRASS! And lots of it.  

The traditional kids are Ace/Teflon kids. There was a 3rd kid but he was sold as a bottle kid before we left. "Luck of the Draw" is the buck with a small stripe on his face. The doe "Keep on Dreaming" is the silver headed kid.  LOVE her! 

Paint Ball's boys (paints) got dis-budded today. They are HUGE! I so wish they were does... They are Mr. Rich *Ennobled* kids. "Paint Me Rich" is the solid head one and "Paint Ball's Splash" is the spotted head one. 

Our Jr. herdsire is the biggest paint buck pictured.  He's out of Babe/G-Force. 

And the red doe is Babe's adopted daughter "Rainbows".


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Force and Rainbows... Not sure what's going on with Rainbows' face right now... she's kind of funny lookin! Seems like the red ones get lighter like that sometimes.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

They're all so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are growing fast. Adorable!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They are so cute!!! congrats!:angel2:


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I love each and everyone of them omg. I wish we had some boer like that theyre so freakin cute. We just have pygmys : )


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Your posts always make me want to get a few Boers.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo absolutely adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Those are some super nice babies Victoria!!! I just cant seem to grow em like you do!! I guess that just means Ill have to buy yours instead lol.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a bunch of cutie pies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys.  I wish there was more does in this group... but the boys are turning out pretty nice. Here are some pics from just now. I sure love Ace's girl (traditional).


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice as always. If you keep posting those baby pictures I just might have to get me a couple boars. lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Both the paint boys are for sale.  They are de-horned and would make great pets. It's too late in the season for market wethers and they can't be ABGA registered, so I'm not quite sure what they'll be good for! The traditional buck is for sale also and he is ABGA registerable. We're going to keep the doeling for a while.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All gorgeous!! There will probably never be such a thing, but how about an ugly one someday?:wink:


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Those are some great looking kids. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy and oakshirefarms.  It's fun to have babies around again.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Would they be good for a June fair?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I want a boer so bad! Everyone around here has prices that are to steep for just starting out though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Both the paint boys are for sale.  They are de-horned and would make great pets. It's too late in the season for market wethers and they can't be ABGA registered, so I'm not quite sure what they'll be good for! The traditional buck is for sale also and he is ABGA registerable. We're going to keep the doeling for a while.


They are huge!!!! I can't believe how big they all are!!
There are still people out there who buy bucks without having papers on them. I bet with the way they are growing someone is going to want them as a breeding buck. If you were closer I could totally sell them for you. I get more calls for commercial bucks then papered.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Love them! My husband has a soft spot for boers, but since he loves me more, he traded his little doe to get me a milk goat last year.  One day, when we have more land, I'll get him his own herd of goats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think so erikrarn... they'd be 2 months old on June 5th. I could wean them at 2 1/2 months but they wouldn't be able to compete well at their age. 

The paints are $150 each or $250 together. The one with a solid head has bad teats so we are going to wether him. I like the other one better anyway.  Paint Ball and Rich are 1/1 and these boys are both 2/2 with a 50% split teat on one of these bucks.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Darn! Oh well thanks. I am in the meat goat project but never found a breeder around here I really liked so I didn't get one this year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Way cheap!!!! I sell my commercial bucks that are not any where near as good as yours for $150. Who ever gets these boys is getting a good deal.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have never sold a commercial buck before... I don't think there's a market for it over here!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are beautiful Goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Merry.  

Well, Paint Me Rich is sold and I'm pretty sure I have the other one sold too. That was fast.  Both as USBGA bucks.


----------

